# Rodent feed



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm curious as to what people feed their rats and mice on, and where is the best place to buy it from? Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

i feed all of mine on a home mix of various seeds, grains and cereals. i order all mine from http://www.ratrations.com/ 

i vary the mixes slightly but i use one of the base mixes, then add allsorts from cereals, dried flowers, egg biscuit, gammarus shrimp, seaweed etc.. they love it and there is no waste


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot - I'll take a look.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

feed all mine on dr johns silver , i buy 10 bags and get one free , £9.50 a bag , ive tryd all the other cheap dog food and dr johns is by far the best


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

timc20xe said:


> feed all mine on dr johns silver , i buy 10 bags and get one free , £9.50 a bag , ive tryd all the other cheap dog food and dr johns is by far the best


Thanks - where do you buy it??


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

25kg bags of pig pellets for 7.90 used to use Dr johns silver as well but this works out much cost effective considering i go through 5 bags a month 

try local pig farms / farm equipment stores ect 

the one i use is 16% protien but make sure it has lysine in it not all of them do
failing that your next best bet is argo rat pellets if you dont have the time to muck about 

: victory:


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

125kg a month!!! How many does that feed???


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

Nightfirez said:


> 25kg bags of pig pellets for 7.90 used to use Dr johns silver as well but this works out much cost effective considering i go through 5 bags a month
> 
> try local pig farms / farm equipment stores ect
> 
> ...


 
thats cheap , what brand is it ? is it the larger sow rolls or the smaller ones that fall through the 12mm mesh ?


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

lnrak said:


> 125kg a month!!! How many does that feed???


6 x 1.5 breeder rats
10 x 1.5 breeder mice 
8 x 1.4 breeder multies 

and all the offspring  so roughly at the moment some where between 350 and 500 growing on


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

timc20xe said:


> thats cheap , what brand is it ? is it the larger sow rolls or the smaller ones that fall through the 12mm mesh ?


its from massyfeeds i think ill have a check and thats around the adverage price for a 25 kg bag

large / small rolls are the same price where i get it from and thats not trade as i dont have storage for a pallet of the stuff


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

Nightfirez said:


> 6 x 1.5 breeder rats
> 10 x 1.5 breeder mice
> 8 x 1.4 breeder multies
> 
> and all the offspring  so roughly at the moment some where between 350 and 500 growing on


So quite a few then


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

lnrak said:


> So quite a few then


one or 2 lol


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

i use the same! and the odd fruit and veg scraps during the month.


----------

